# Trout Report 5/18/14



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Decided to go after some trout this morning, been seeing a lot of reports with some BIG fish being caught. Loaded the livewell with croakers, and got to it. Long story short, I did a bunch of running around with not much to show, but my last spot payed off! The bite was insane, in 30 minutes I fished out all the bait I had on trout between 3 and 6lbs! This fish went right at 6lbs on the boga, and after a quick photo, was released healthy.


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

Great fish!

Where do you buy croakers, or what is the best way to catch them?


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice report!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Great fish.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great fish, bet you are glad you stayed with it


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great looking gator! I like it when they start getting that fatty hump behind the head.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey... aren't you the same guy that caught those stud RS in the bay last week on a scouting trip when everybody else was striking out? I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for you and follow you around......BTW, remember last time I told you to get a haircut?...well scratch that as I might not be able to identify you if you get it cut...haha


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

We are all keeping an eye out for the father/son team that shows everyone up and the kicker is they are doing it from the bay. I figure if I can stitch enough background pictures together I should be able to triangulate a position.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's a very healthy looking trout. Nice job thanks for the report.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Good eating. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Red tail (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice trout, great report!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice trout.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Great to finally see someone is actually releasing the broods for future anglers. Nice fish.


----------



## Burnin' Daylight (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice trout.


----------

